

Was America's Economic Prosperity Just a Historical Accident? - minikites
http://nymag.com/news/features/economic-growth-2013-7/

======
api
I dislike the modern neo-positivist tendency to call everything an "accident."
To place everything in a single set obliterates that set's meaning. If
everything is an accident then nothing is.

To me the money quote though is that we'd need an innovation wave about eight
times as powerful as the last one to continue the trend.

Get cracking!

